# How to get a dog to eat?



## Looney Tunes (Oct 24, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestions how to get a dog to eat?
She has been sick with pneumonia and on strong meds. She won't eat anything!

She has lost 3 pounds. The vets know what is going on and it is a mess.

Anything that can stimulate her to eat????


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

When i have a dog that has problems eating I boil chicken and ground meat with rice. After a few days..I mix it with kibble.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Has your vet made any suggestions?

What was she eating before?

What have you offered her?

Is she drinking?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Look through this list, maybe something there will help.
http://www.dogaware.com/kidney.html#Inappetence


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Try some yougurt because it contains probiotics and helps the gut flora. Some antibiotics/meds make a dog's stomach upset and that can help. You could also try feeding small meals of boiled, skinless boneless chicken and rice several times a day.

If that doesn't work ask your vet about something for upset stomach and appetite. Sometimes a steroid shot will increase appetite.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I feel your pain. My dog was just on meds for a yeast infection and they were not agreeing with his tummy. 

I made mashed potatoes and boiled ground beef. I fed this to him and he was eating well for a few days and then he went back to picking. It is probably bad but I actually started hand feeding him little bits and gave lots of encouragement for him to eat. It is bad because I don't want to make him picky so that he expects me to hand feed him all the time. But, since he is finished his meds he is back to his regular diet now and is starting to eat on his own again. He still needs some verbal encouragement sometimes but otherwise he is doing better. 

How much longer is the treatment? Iorek (my dog) can't take antibiotics at all it seems. He started out on antibiotics and an anti-fungal but we had to take him off the antibiotics because of the diarrhea and vomiting. He was still feeling pretty gross with just the anti-fungal but the food helped him some. My vet also prescribed sucralfate to coat his stomach to help with the yuckiness that he was feeling. If you don't have much time left on the meds then you can just try feeding him whatever he will eat. Food in the tummy with the meds will help. Iorek's favourite is boiled potatoes and ground beef (1/2 and 1/2) all mashed up. If you still have a while with the meds I would call the vet and see if s/he will prescribe sucralfate or something like it to help. You have to give it about 1/2 hour before the dog gets his other meds and food. It should help some.

I hope that your dog feels better soon.


----------



## Looney Tunes (Oct 24, 2009)

Seriously - here is the list of tried items:

chicken: stored bought, my cooking, KFC
steak
ground beef
liverwurst
roastbeef
turkey
eggs
cottage cheese
white bread

Yesterday i got her to eat some canned Alpo dog food (it stinks like heck!). I shutter because she normally eats Orijen. But I can't get her to eat anything else.

The vet gave a shot of B12 and she had an allergic reaction where I rushed her to the ER. She did get a steroid shot for that.

She is now off all meds to get her to eat.

Should I expect her to eat just a little? For how long?
How and when should I re-introduce her regular food?

I know many of you will say ask the vet---but right now, I have no faith in my vet and need to find a new one. (See previous sick dog post)
Thanks!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

B 12 didn't help? That stuff can be amazing.

How about hydration? It really helps Sassy perk up. If she isn't eating she probably isn't hydrated. Perhaps the vet can give her a subcutaneous fluid treatment if you can document the amount of fluids she has taken in for a day or so. Sassy needs 4 cups minimum for a 40 pound dog, food is about 75% water on average.

I could get Sassy to eat some food by sticking it to her nose, could try gluing it to the roof of the mouth as well. Try every gooey food you have in the house. Honey. Peanut butter. Butter. Pancake syrup. Cookies. Ice cream. Yogurt. If she looks at you when you are eating offer a bite. At this point you are fighting for your dog's life, it doesn't matter what calories go in, offer any calories. As often as she will take a bite give it to her. On the K9KidneyDiet the issue is lack of appetite and once the dog takes it in and swallows usually she will start eating.

Once she hasn't any trouble eating then worry about getting her on normal meals. First get some calories in, then try for healthier calories, then more food at each mini meal. Once she can eat a normal amount of calories then reintroduce her normal food one kibble at a time. Sassy will refuse food if she associates it with fish oil which she now hates so you may need to switch food. For 15 years peanut butter was a passion, mixed fish oil in and now she won't touch it with or without fish oil.


----------



## EarthMonkey (Nov 14, 2009)

Our puppy has pneumonia and we have been stirring a spoonful of baby food into his normal dog food for the last few days to get him to eat and he goobles it up.


----------



## Luce (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't know if it's any good for a sick dog, but sometimes I wold spoil my mum's dogs and make them a vege mini omlette. 

I put a handful of diced frozen vege mix (carrots, peas, beans etc.) in a fry pan and heat them up with a tiny bit of oil, then I rip up one piece of bread into pieces and throw it in, then, when everything is nice and hot I break in an egg and stir it all round until it's all cooked. Then I let it all cool for a bit.

Yum! It's practically human-food! And they love it.


----------

